# White Algae /Fungus on Azalea wood?



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Its the first time ive used Azalea root so not sure what to do. It was bought dry (Aqua one) from my lfs and i put it in the aquascape straight away. Couple days later i noticed the white algae/fungus so i removed it , scrub it and soaked it hot water. Then i put it in the oven to dry. 










Unfortunately the algae/fungus has returned... its a shrimp tank and im thinking of getting ottos (i have read all about them) would they get rid of it? 

Any help greatly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlonsoOrtiz (Sep 7, 2017)

How long has your tank been running it could be a cycling issue

Bump: How long has your tank been running it could be a cycling issue where its spoiling. I'd do a partial water change because theres probably a buildup of bacteria now


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Quite normal for newly submerged wood. It will go away on its own in a few weeks.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

AlonsoOrtiz said:


> How long has your tank been running it could be a cycling issue
> 
> Bump: How long has your tank been running it could be a cycling issue where its spoiling. I'd do a partial water change because theres probably a buildup of bacteria now




Roughly 3 months now, dont think thats an issue. From what ive found its fairly common on new wood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



d33pVI said:


> Quite normal for newly submerged wood. It will go away on its own in a few weeks.




Its pretty much covering the whole wood. Hopefully it doesnt make too much of a mess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

